# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  Laparoskopija-histeroskopija, kontracepcija

## Hani

Pripremam se na ove dve intervencije pa mi je doktorka rekla prvi put kada sam bila kod nje da treba u tom mesecu kada se radi operacija da se pije hormonska terapija-kontracepcija.Drugi put mi to nije ni spomenula, pa sam malo zbunjena.Da li neko zna nesto o tome?
A i operacija ce mi biti oko 20-tog dana ciklusa, da li to ima neke veze.Unapred hvala na odgovorima.

----------


## pčelica2009

Ne treba,samo se nemoj seksati.

----------


## vikki

Iako se radi u prvom dijelu ciklusa, meni je operacija (zbog gužve u bolnici i nedostatka mjesta) obavljena 19. dan ciklusa i sve je bilo O.K. Nisam uzimala nikakvu kontarcepciju prije toga.
Sretno!

----------

